

Rich or Famous? - mattculbreth
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/09/rich-or-famous.html

======
run4yourlives
Rich. Public appreciation is overrated because people are generally overrated.

Being anonymous is a level of bliss that is under-appreciated.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Actually, neither.

I don't want money, but I want immunity from the tyranny of money. Being rich
means having to deal with the hassle of looking after the money, and avoiding
getting ripped off completely. People who are rich end up attracting all sorts
of leeches and scumbags.

And I certainly don't want fame. I've already been recognised on the street by
strangers who then want to engage me in conversation. It's freaky, spooky, and
I really, really don't want it.

I want to be constructive, and free to do what I like best. If being rich is
the only way, I'd rather be rich in installments.

